# Nemanja Radulovic



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Nemanja Radulovic* is a violinist of fabulous virtuosity, still too little known.

When he starts the last movement of Sarasate's Airs bohémiens with that tempo
dVJB1ZLFZsw at 3:48​every violinist awaits him at one special place
dVJB1ZLFZsw at 6:56 to 7:04​and  he's through at full throttle, cleanly, faster than any other fiddler I've heard. These few seconds mix left-hand pizzicato with bow.

You may check on Youtube how some far better known violinists play that piece (Sarasate "Airs bohémiens"). The comparison is fun but cruel for them :devil: so I won't help you search. Most slow down the tempo a huge lot before these few notes and botch them nevertheless.

Nemanja Radulovic has also a clean bow technique. He studied at the same professor as my second professor, so he inherited the technique from Arthur Grumiaux. His interpretation is passionate, very personnel, and exciting
MS1ATruO7f4​
==========

He's a *left-handed violinist*  a true rarity. Proof:
sjVbRiJNAH4 at 29s​
He provides the needed example that left-handedness can make a perfect violinist.

He plays with the bow in the right hand, as did Pablo Casals, so this option works at top level.


----------

